# HostUS Solutions LTD- 150GB Disk/6GB RAM starting @ 18/q! MORE DEALS INSIDE! Located in Atlanta, GA



## HostUS-Alexander (Mar 27, 2014)

Hello!,

I'm Alexander from HostUS, HostUS is owned and operated by HostUS Solutions LTD,registered in Scotland, United Kingdom. We are a privately held company with NO other investors. We treat each and every one of our clients with the utmost respect that they highly deserve. All plans are now semi-managed, this means we can troubleshoot issues for you such as but not limited to “Network Issues, Load issues and I/O Issues” Tasks excluded from our semi-management is task such as setting up your scripts, installing and configuring PHP etc.

We keep our nodes and networks protected from abuse and spammers. By default port 25 is blocked switch level; this can be removed by simply submitting a ticket. We don't allow spammers and abusers on our network, so if you plan to order a VM, SPAM and DDoS, then prepare to not get a refund, because of these practices, our node uptime is low end industry leading with super fast I/O usage and low CPU usage.

Typical virtual private servers are costly and are oversold, which make them slow and unresponsive. HostUS powered OpenVZ servers ensure that there is no over-selling, and that performance is available 24/7 on demand by the customer. Handle very large amounts of data processing with extremely powerful dual processor server nodes, powered by RAID10 with a BBU disk configuration. All our nodes are connected with 2 x 1 Gbps ports (Bonded) and each VPS is limited to 900Mbit/s. We own and operate most our hardware such as our primary switch; Juniper EX3200-24T Switch with a 10 Gbps uplink.

*Minimum Node Specifications*


OpenVZ Visualization
Dual Xeon L5639 Processors
4x 2TB SATA II Drives
LSI Hardware RAID-10 w/ BBU Configuration
72GB DDR3 ECC RAM
2 x Gbps Public (Bonded) and 1 x Gbps Internal/Private
*LET Exclusive Special-1* 

4 vCPU Cores @ 2.2Ghz Fair Share
3 GB DDR3 RAM 
3 GB SWAP 
150 GB HW Raid-10 Disk Space
5000 GB Bandwidth, 700mbps Up-link
3 x IPv4 Addresses (With Automatic rDNS) 
$7 /month
$18 /Quarter (**Pay Quarterly and receive double RAM! 6GB RAM / 6GB vSWAP*)


Order - https://my.hostus.us/cart.php?a=add&pid=64

 

*** LET Exclusive Special-2** *

4 vCPU Cores @ 2.2Ghz Fair Share
1 GB DDR3 RAM 
1 GB SWAP 
50 GB HW Raid-10 Disk Space
1000 GB Bandwidth, 700mbps Up-link
1 x IPv4 Addresses (With Automatic rDNS) 
$4 /month
$10 /Quarter (**Pay Quarterly and receive double RAM! 2GB RAM / 2GB vSWAP*)

Order - https://my.hostus.us/cart.php?a=add&pid=65

*Upgrades *
+ Additional IP Each: 50c per IP w/ IP Justification
+ 5 Usable IPs $4.00 /month
+ 13 Usable IPs $8.00 /month
+ 29 Usable IPs $15.00 /month
+ Unlimited Internal IP's $0.00 /month
+ cPanel VPS Licence $13/month
+ WHMCS Licence (Branded) $14/month

*Network*

All our servers are located in Atlanta, Georgia - 55. 

Looking glass: http://atl-lg.hostus.us/ 

IP SWIP Is available as well, please create a ticket after order with either your ORG-ID or the organisation name you would like. 
 

Best regards,
Alexander McNeil
HostUS Solutions LTD


Attach Poll


----------



## Wintereise (Mar 27, 2014)

It's not very LET exclusive if it gets posted to vpsB too, just sayin'


----------



## drmike (Mar 27, 2014)

Hey forgot to attach some poll.  Says so at bottom of his post 

These sort of McFatAss offers make me cringe.  6GB of RAM for $6 a month. Oy!

I know OpenVZ is McOversellable, magic...  Can I buy this at $6 on KVM, please?

"OpenVZ Visualization" <-- you said that in ad.


----------



## HostUS-Alexander (Mar 27, 2014)

<blockquote class='ipsBlockquote' data-author="drmike" data-cid="57580" data-time="1395947600">drmike, on 27 Mar 2014 - 7:13 PM, said:<p>Hey forgot to attach some poll.  Says so at bottom of his post  These sort of McFatAss offers make me cringe.  6GB of RAM for $6 a month. Oy! I know OpenVZ is McOversellable, magic...  Can I buy this at $6 on KVM, please? "OpenVZ Visualization"We used to do stock this configuration with less hd using kvm. But not anymore.


----------



## DomainBop (Mar 27, 2014)

Does HostUS still have a "financial partnership" with Green Value Hosting Inc?

February 3rd "press release": http://webvps.blogspot.com/2014/02/hostus-solutions-ltd-partners-with.html


----------



## Nett (Mar 27, 2014)

I think it's terminated. @HostUS-Alexander can better clarify this.


----------



## HostUS-Alexander (Mar 27, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> Does HostUS still have a "financial partnership" with Green Value Hosting Inc?
> 
> February 3rd "press release": http://webvps.blogspot.com/2014/02/hostus-solutions-ltd-partners-with.html





Nett said:


> I think it's terminated. @HostUS-Alexander can better clarify this.


Hello,

Correct, the relationship was canceled between us.

Thank you,

Alexander


----------



## MartinD (Mar 27, 2014)

Might be an idea to throw out another 'for immediate release' announcement because I'm sure this news will help your sales.


----------



## yolo (Mar 27, 2014)

HostUS-Alexander said:


> We own and operate most our hardware such as our primary switch; Juniper EX3200-24T Switch with a 10 Gbps uplink.


You rent from quick packet... tell me again how you own your switch and have a 10 Gbps uplink


----------



## drmike (Mar 27, 2014)

It says:

*We own and operate most our hardware such as our primary switch; Juniper EX3200-24T Switch with a 10 Gbps uplink.*

So does he own switch and servers  ?


----------



## wlanboy (Mar 28, 2014)

HostUS-Alexander said:


> *Upgrades *
> 
> + Additional IP Each: 50c per IP w/ IP Justification
> 
> ...


If I order 5 ips I have to pay $4 per month.

If I order them one by one I have to pay $2.5 per month ($0.5 each).

Not telling anything about the "Pay Quarterly and receive double RAM" stuff.

We need an "avoid" smiley.

PS:

Added one:


----------



## Nett (Mar 28, 2014)

yolo said:


> You rent from quick packet... tell me again how you own your switch and have a 10 Gbps uplink


He colos @qps.

http://bgp.he.net/AS25926


----------



## HostUS-Alexander (Mar 28, 2014)

yolo said:


> You rent from quick packet... tell me again how you own your switch and have a 10 Gbps uplink


We colocate with QP, and we peer with Quickpacket, LLC and RamNode, LLC (Just waiting on our ARIN allocation, to fully set up)



drmike said:


> It says:
> 
> *We own and operate most our hardware such as our primary switch; Juniper EX3200-24T Switch with a 10 Gbps uplink.*
> 
> So does he own switch and servers  ?





wlanboy said:


> If I order 5 ips I have to pay $4 per month.
> 
> If I order them one by one I have to pay $2.5 per month ($0.5 each).
> 
> ...


Thats because the /29 would be a private  vLan, where is the individual IP's are assigned out of the IP's allocated to the server.



Nett said:


> He colos @qps.
> 
> http://bgp.he.net/AS25926


----------

